# is my african land snail dead???



## snaillover

i was given 3 african land snails 3 days ago, 2 are great very active ect but the 1 is half out of his shell and not moving, he is very slimy which he wasnt before, i have given him a gentle bath but nothing. i have been told they can do this before laying but there is no signs of life at all , please help as really dont know what to do for the best


----------



## Mrs Mental

Arent sure what to suggest love apart from seperating him from the others and just keep an eye on him. A warm bath does normally make them a little more active tho. Is there any chance you can post a pic of him? You say he's sort of half out of his shell - do you know if he's still attached to his shell inside?


----------



## snaillover

i have no way of putting a pic up sorry, well this morning he is right in his shell but still very slimy, gave him another bath and still nothing. he has not been out during the night as he hasnt moved from where i put him yesterday, i am so worried about him at the moment. i did ring our vets who said they dont deal with african land snails best just to leave him alone and if not moved in a few days assume he is dead which was a great help (not)


----------



## zoe6660

idea for u, i used to keep snails alot but it was a long time, keep it warm not hot and put alot of food around them and make sure its sprayed alot in the tank and soon he should come out i dont think its dead, but try it and dont keep messing coz some snails can be shy.


----------



## snaillover

thanks for the advice, i have put some mango and cucumber by him and sprayed again, the temp is 26 and humidity 90 so he should be warm enough just going to have to sit and wait now i think


----------



## zoe6660

snaillover said:


> thanks for the advice, i have put some mango and cucumber by him and sprayed again, the temp is 26 and humidity 90 so he should be warm enough just going to have to sit and wait now i think


 keep us updated okay


----------



## tesse.t

i used to have african land snails when i was much younger and i remember they used to not come out for months at a time then all of a sudden they would. Not sure if this is any help but good luck


----------



## snaillover99

Does the snail smell bad? also does he feel firm to the touch, not as, erm, squisy as the others. If you *gently* poke the snail with a clean cocktail stick is there any miovement? Keep the little guy warm, and give regular baths with warm water, and put him on a piece of lettuce in his tank so if he wakes up he will not have to move to eat. Let us know how he gets on.


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x

It sounds like it could have gone into hibernation. Might be worth buying a heat mat if it's cold where it is.


----------



## snaillover

snaillover99 said:


> Does the snail smell bad? also does he feel firm to the touch, not as, erm, squisy as the others. If you *gently* poke the snail with a clean cocktail stick is there any miovement? Keep the little guy warm, and give regular baths with warm water, and put him on a piece of lettuce in his tank so if he wakes up he will not have to move to eat. Let us know how he gets on.


yes he is quite firm if you know what i mean and no if gently poked he does not move,, he is very deep into his shell now but no sign of a covering over the entrance of the shell ,

i have been giving him a warm daily bath and he has lots of food around him , they do have a rainforest heat mat and temp and humidity are all ok, the other 2 are very active eating well ect


----------



## snaillover

this is a update on my snail,

well i contacted the former owner who told me they were 6 ,3 and 2, he offered to come and look at the snail iv been having problems with which was nice of him,,, when he arrived he picked up (mika as my children called him) and straight away he said he was dead, he thinks it was just old age or because he layed eggs the day before i had him and that can sometimes happen (iv never heard this) 

the sad thing is i think the other snails knew he had gone as they have not been any where near him.

im so upset that my first experiance of owning snails has been such a sad 1, but saying that its been a good lesson in learning how to care for them properly as done so much looking up on the net.

well thanks to all of you for the advice im very greatfull


----------



## snaillover99

I'm sorry he died *hug*


----------



## LauraB

Aww 
Did he have a name?
What did he do with the shell because my first snail has just died and I don't know what to do with him. I put him in a tub and now he is just sat in his own guts and there are little worm things eating him :'( I don't know what to do. My mam want rid of it because of the smell but I really don't want to chuck the shell out as he was my first ever snail and he is the reason that I now have 13 lol


----------



## snaillover

aww my snail was meka

i know it sounds harsh but i removed her from her shell and buried her then varnished her shell and its sat on a shelf in my lounge..

so sorry for your loss, its not nice losin a snail


----------



## beardy1

*aww*

:flrt::flrt::flrt:aww i am so sad to hear that your snail died such a shame :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------

